# what is s/h (and any other common abbreviations?)



## ohio-guy (Jan 4, 2007)

I am new to the forum and not familiar with all the lingo...I have been reading with great interest, and trying to learn more about growing the slippers. One thing i wondered about are some common abbreviations, the one i keep seeing in the culture area is s/h...is this just spagnum moss, or a mix? thanks for all the info and great photos!
Also, any good sources for orchids in bud?? i have seen some on ebay, but dont know if they are reliable sources.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome, ohio-guy! 
s/h means semi-hydroponic, and refers to a way of growing orchids with a little well of water at the bottom of the pot. It's a method promulgated by First Ray's Orchids: http://firstrays.com/

Another common abbreviation is chc -- stands for coconut husk chips.

Regarding the purchase of orchids in bud -- check with the sponsors of this forum. They probably all have something in bud at any given time.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site....I live near Dayton...where are you?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome from NYC. R.O. = Reverse Osmosis filtered water. MSU = Michigan State University - refers to a type of fertilizer that has certain micronutrients formulated for growing orchids.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 4, 2007)

Why is it s/h and not s-h?


----------



## gonewild (Jan 4, 2007)

silence882 said:


> Why is it s/h and not s-h?


Good question, s/h always meant shipping and handling.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 4, 2007)

NOID means NO IDentification
The abbreviation for Sphagnum moss is Sphag.

welcome to our Forum


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 5, 2007)

Park bear....I live in Columbus and work in north central Ohio


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2007)

dimp= died in my possession
b.s. = blooming sized, amongst other things....


----------



## Heather (Jan 5, 2007)

Along Brian's lines...

NFS - near flowering size
NBS - near blooming size (often not so near!) 
NS - natural spread (width) of the flower


and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nikv (Nov 15, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Another common abbreviation is chc -- stands for coconut husk chips.


Man, you don't know how long I've been trying to figure this one out! I'm glad that I finally found this post! :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 15, 2008)

nikv said:


> Man, you don't know how long I've been trying to figure this one out! I'm glad that I finally found this post! :rollhappy:




Been there.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

lol = lots of luck 

but imo I have not figured out yet.


----------



## nikv (Nov 15, 2008)

^ ^

LOL usually means "laughing out loud" or "laugh out loud". 
ROFLMAO = rolling on floor, laughing my a$$ off
IMO = in my opinion.
IMHO = in my humble opinion.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. 

This is the first and only forum I have participated in and I do not know the lingo.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> dimp= died in my possession



:rollhappy::rollhappy:Never heard of that one. I'm glad I found this thread! There's a few I didn't know, but do now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is the first and only forum I have participated in and I do not know the lingo.



We make it up as we go. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you spend any time around Gen-text!? 


Corbin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is the first and only forum I have participated in and I do not know the lingo.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> We make it up as we go. oke:



I was beginning to suspect that. oke:back at you. Or you just want to keep the new members in the dark.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Do you spend any time around Gen-text!?



Who's that or what's that. Which ever is approprate.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

Any of the high school [and under] generation who spend 80% of the day texting messages back and forth.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

What is TLC??? Does it relate to temperature, light culture or something???


----------



## nikv (Nov 20, 2008)

TLC = tender loving care.


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 20, 2008)

TLC = tender loving care...unless there is some other meaning!
It is nice to see the post I started is helping people!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you both!!! 
I also wanted some explanations when I joined the forum, but I had to figure them out from the meaning of the posts... (not that if I asked, members wouldn't answer me!!) So this thread is very helpful, at least for me... An abbreviation glossary!!! Thanks...!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cool - you know our new member Melissa also mentioned this being an issue so I'm glad the thread was bumped.

Here's a link to commonly used abbreviations:
http://netforbeginners.about.com/cs/netiquette101/a/abbreviations_2.htm

Not orchid specific but some that we use a fair amount around here.


----------



## Corbin (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks for the link or TFTL


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2008)

NP!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2008)

Corbin said:


> thanks for the link or TFTL



Yeap!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 18, 2010)

How's this for a start? 

http://www.enlightenedorchids.com/QuickReference.htm

-Ernie


----------



## Ray (Jan 18, 2010)

A friend of mine is a retired Episcopal priest. He was telling us the other day about another priest friend of his who was beginning to text back-and-forth with his teenage daughter. Apparently she likes to add "LOL" to a lot of her responses, and her dad took it to mean "Love of the Lord", so used it when he responded to her, too.

OK. That's pretty sweet, and I suppose we can forgive him of his "biased" interpretation, but he started using it in all of his other communications, as well - such as condolence letters to bereaved families and the like.


----------



## Shiva (Jan 18, 2010)

And let's not forget the worst case acronym DOA: Dead on arrival! I've been there too. :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 18, 2010)

there was a story on this american life recently about a dad and his son who would instant message. the dad though lol mean 'lots of love'
can't seem to find it.... checked tal's site as well as the site from the moth, as i think it started there....


----------

